# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Dwarf Gourami

## Dscheng

Hi all,

If anyone looking for Chocolate, Honey and other dwarf gourami, Qian Hu has plenty of it.







Anyone know where can i find Samurai dwarf Gourami?

----------


## Ingen

Saw Green Chapter posted they have some Samurai Gourami in stock

----------


## ronald_t80

are they safe with apisto?

----------


## Dscheng

> Saw Green Chapter posted they have some Samurai Gourami in stock


Their website show 1 pair $60.00, very steep price.

----------


## seudzar

Yes, very steep price and they are very sensitive fishes, not suitable for beginners

----------


## johannes

Sometimes C328 does bring in samurai gourami.
Need to keep a lookout
 :Opps:

----------


## Dscheng

Very Nice ~!! So it is more sensitive than chocolate?

----------


## johannes

I kept them before, definitely more hardy than chocolate..

----------


## Ingen

Yah, just saw the pricing at GC, such a huge difference from
chocolate. Maybe can check with Aquatic Avenue, sometime they can order the fishes that are in the market.

----------


## Ingen

I don't think the color was so vibrant when I saw the fishes earlier lol. Maybe not color up yet.

----------


## Dscheng

Of course, not as the picture. Usually camera effect or tricks, haha. Oh Ya, GC is always overpriced by at least 2 time of the market price.

----------


## tetrakid

> Hi all,
> If anyone looking for Chocolate, Honey and other dwarf gourami, Qian Hu has plenty of it.
> Anyone know where can i find Samurai dwarf Gourami?


I am very lazy to go to far away. I like to buy from neighbouhood lfs. Hope they will have some. $2 is very cheap for Chocolate Gurorami.

----------


## seudzar

I have been eyeing for samurai gourami every time I visit c328. For the past 2 years, sadly they do not bring in.

----------


## seudzar

> Of course, not as the picture. Usually camera effect or tricks, haha. Oh Ya, GC is always overpriced by at least 2 time of the market price.


Not camera trick, once the samurai settles down, they will exhibit beautiful colour.

----------


## johannes

Yup they can be that nice once settled.
This was mine using normal camera.

----------


## seudzar

Pretty female..!

----------


## Dscheng

Fishy business has pre order for samurai gourami!

----------


## tetrakid

> Fishy business has pre order for samurai gourami!


I don't like Samurai Guorami. I like Chocolate Guorami and Blue Guorami best.
Hard to find Blue ones. Hope one day I can find Blue Guoramis somewhere.  :Smile:

----------


## Dscheng

> I don't like Samurai Guorami. I like Chocolate Guorami and Blue Guorami best.
> Hard to find Blue ones. Hope one day I can find Blue Guoramis somewhere.


Qian Hu has a lot of dwarf blue gourami. Is it called neon blue, or something electric blue gourami?

----------


## Dscheng

> Yup they can be that nice once settled.
> This was mine using normal camera.


 Wow, really nice. Can see without any camera effect ! Is it female?

----------


## seudzar

That's a female

----------


## tetrakid

> Qian Hu has a lot of dwarf blue gourami. Is it called neon blue, or something electric blue gourami?


As long as the body is solid blue, I will like it. 

Also, if I can find Gold Guoramis, I will buy too. Should be very expensive, I think. The more rare, the more expensive.

----------


## hann

Just got my samurai gourami yesterday. Took a picture of them. So difficult to get a good shot. 
Pardon me for the lousy picture.
http://i1349.photobucket.com/albums/...psefh1oq0i.jpg

----------


## Dscheng

Post for you. Erm, this is chocolate gourami right? Not samurai? By the way, nice hair grass, you have there.

----------


## hann

They are juvenile samurai gourami. I do agree that they look like chocolate gourami. 
I managed to take picture of them together. The top and bottom are chocolate gourami and in between 2 pieces are samurai gourami

----------


## hann

A video of them

----------


## Dscheng

Wa really.. look like chocolate le. But i watch the video in 1080p, roughly see the difference. Where you got it? At where? Price? Please share !

----------


## hann

I got mine from GC. AQ doesn't allow to share the price here if I remember correctly. You may want to pm me instead.

----------


## Dscheng

Oh mine.. GC confirm overpriced !!

----------


## tetrakid

> Oh mine.. GC confirm overpriced !!


Last time I went to Clementi looking up and down for GC, lol. 
Never been to GC at all even now.

----------


## Anders247

> are they safe with apisto?


Yes, they are.
Samurai gouramis are beautiful, you over there in Singapore are lucky!

----------


## DoubleDutch

Wow guys !!!! Never seen those overhere in Europe. 
Beautiful fish !!!

----------


## tetrakid

> Yes, they are.
> Samurai gouramis are beautiful, you over there in Singapore are lucky!


Any exotic Guoramis where you live?

----------


## DoubleDutch

> Yes, they are.
> Samurai gouramis are beautiful, you over there in Singapore are lucky!


Only now noticed you Anders hahaha !!
What a great fish those guys in Singapore have hahaha.
It is known in Europe as the Valliant Gourami I believe. Never seen it myself. 

Regards Aad (Holland)

----------


## Dscheng

Fishy business has samurai gourami! The stock has arrived! Go grab while stock last.

----------


## tetrakid

> Fishy business has samurai gourami! The stock has arrived! Go grab while stock last.


Saw any Neon Rainbow Fish there? That is my favourite fish.
I have kept s few before, but all had jumped out of the tank at night.
So next time I must must cover the tank with a plastic netting.

PS: Oops maybe wrong thread.  :Surprised:

----------


## Anders247

> Any exotic Guoramis where you live?


If you count moonlights or banded as exotic?



> Only now noticed you Anders hahaha !!
> What a great fish those guys in Singapore have hahaha.
> It is known in Europe as the Valliant Gourami I believe. Never seen it myself. 
> 
> Regards Aad (Holland)


Lol hi, just saw you too!

----------


## skytan

the red neon? Paskai , AA might left with some .

----------


## genki89

Still looking for chocolate gourami?? I saw some at NA yesterday when i was there

----------


## tetrakid

> Still looking for chocolate gourami?? I saw some at NA yesterday when i was there


Ah thanks. Must pay them a visit soon. Please let me know if you know any shop selling female Guoramis. 
I may try having a go at breeding as they are similar to Bettas in spawning and care of the eggs.  :Smile:

----------


## BFG

> Ah thanks. Must pay them a visit soon. Please let me know if you know any shop selling female Guoramis. 
> I may try having a go at breeding as they are similar to Bettas in spawning and care of the eggs.


I wish you all the luck, love this species but dont know why cant maintain long term.

----------


## Dscheng

Actually, i notice that Seaview sometime has a packet of 6 chocolate gourami ($9.50). One of the cheapest !

----------


## Dscheng

> Ah thanks. Must pay them a visit soon. Please let me know if you know any shop selling female Guoramis. 
> I may try having a go at breeding as they are similar to Bettas in spawning and care of the eggs.


Tetrakid, Qian Hu got sell female gourami. But don't know which breed. $1 for 1 pc.

----------


## PKB

Not that cheap anymore, last week one pack of 5 or 6 small size chocolate gourami cost about $18.




> Actually, i notice that Seaview sometime has a packet of 6 chocolate gourami ($9.50). One of the cheapest !

----------


## tetrakid

> Tetrakid, Qian Hu got sell female gourami. But don't know which breed. $1 for 1 pc.


One day I must go to Qian Hu. Do you think Guoaramis can be used for mixed breeding? Like mongrel Guoramis?
Hope they can be mixed bred_ coz_ I am keen to try it.

----------


## Dscheng

> Not that cheap anymore, last week one pack of 5 or 6 small size chocolate gourami cost about $18.


Are you serious? Picture taken last Saturday.

----------


## skytan

Off TOpic abit.

Dwarf Gourami and Samurai Gourami

Do they Feast on Cherry Red Shrimps?

----------


## seudzar

> Not that cheap anymore, last week one pack of 5 or 6 small size chocolate gourami cost about $18.


The one you see is samurai gouramis, chocolate still cost at $9.80 for 5

----------


## tetrakid

Does anyone know which is the most peaceful male Guoramis which will not attack each other when kept in a group?
I like to keep many male Guoramis (up to 10) in a tank but most Guoramis will chase away other male Guoramis and bite their fins.

I am now looking for the most peaceful Guoramis I can find. Any ideas?

----------


## seudzar

> Off TOpic abit.
> 
> Dwarf Gourami and Samurai Gourami
> 
> Do they Feast on Cherry Red Shrimps?


Yes, they do feed more on the shrimplets. They will still attack the adult shrimps

----------


## skytan

Thanks a lot for the info Seudzar.

Plan aborted. 
 :Sad:

----------


## PKB

Those are Samurai Gourami? Then I think that is a good price, I would have bought them if I know. I was there looking for Killifish (Nothobranchius Rachovii) and didn't read the gourami packaging properly I guess.




> The one you see is samurai gouramis, chocolate still cost at $9.80 for 5

----------


## Dscheng

> Yes, they do feed more on the shrimplets. They will still attack the adult shrimps


Hmm, i actually release 2 to 3 chocolate gourami into my planted tank. I notice that my chocolate is very shy, my AFR try to attack my chocolate haha.
I notice that they never attack my cherry at all.

----------


## Dscheng

> The one you see is samurai gouramis, chocolate still cost at $9.80 for 5


Wa samurai gourami got so cheap meh? If you have lobang PM me ! I saw fishy business selling at $16 per pc.

----------


## seudzar

> Wa samurai gourami got so cheap meh? If you have lobang PM me ! I saw fishy business selling at $16 per pc.


The thing is the fish is too small, only like 2-2.5cm, still unable to identify the gender. For what I know seaview still have stocks stocks for them and they don't seems to know what gourami are them so they just labelled as gourami.

----------


## seudzar

Oh, Y618 is selling them too, less than 10 per piece, grab them while stock last. Not many left

----------


## Dscheng

Seudzar, i think you are right. I am curious, so dropby seaview and really saw two packet of Valliant gourami !!
*Sphaerichthys vaillanti*

The samurai is all in juvenile age.. Yeah, cant really judge by gender. But according from the real samurai, the eyes is red. But local selling one is all black eyes and the body all alike chocolate. I find it very strange.. hmm, anyone know why?

----------


## Dscheng

Thank Seudzar for the lobang !! I managed to get a packet of 5pcs samurai gourami.

----------


## seudzar

The eye is black maybe due to their age. But I only notice the females have red eyes. Let me check mine again.

Oh, wait for them to settle down first. You will see the difference. Now they are in shock. That's why their colour is like that

----------


## seudzar

My old old photo

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1433256444.190728.jpg
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1433256459.353755.jpg

----------


## Dscheng

Oh god your damn nice. Is it still with you? What u feed them?

----------


## skytan

> My old old photo
> 
> Attachment 48865
> Attachment 48866



beautiful!!!!!!!

----------


## seudzar

> Oh god your damn nice. Is it still with you? What u feed them?


Apparently I got these 2 years ago. I only got them for like 6 months before they move on. After that I been trying to find them for the next 2 years until now. 

They feed on pellets. Now the samurai I fed them with live brine shrimps, freezes dried blood worms and pellet. They readily feed on pellets but they also feed on my shrimplets too.

----------


## Dscheng

Oh i see, if frozen brine shrimps, do you think they will eat? I train my chocolate to eat dried blood worms, seem like that is the only food they take.

----------


## seudzar

The moment I put in frozen brine, all my hastatus will finish them up... Lol

----------


## Dscheng

> The moment I put in frozen brine, all my hastatus will finish them up... Lol


Precisely, my other fishes like tetra / running nose and guppy all fast eater and greedy type. *sigh.

----------


## skytan

> Apparently I got these 2 years ago. I only got them for like 6 months before they move on. After that I been trying to find them for the next 2 years until now. 
> 
> They feed on pellets. Now the samurai I fed them with live brine shrimps, freezes dried blood worms and pellet. They readily feed on pellets but they also feed on my shrimplets too.


That's the only thing holding me back. The 50 cherry red in my tank , I had a bit of attachement to them  :Sad:  still thinking hard about adding a predator...




> Precisely, my other fishes like tetra / running nose and guppy all fast eater and greedy type. *sigh.


So how do you guys resolve this? To feed the Samurai?


I was feeding my shrimps hikari alagae wafer., but ended up the amano and tetra were fighting.

----------


## Dscheng

> That's the only thing holding me back. The 50 cherry red in my tank , I had a bit of attachement to them  still thinking hard about adding a predator...
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you guys resolve this? To feed the Samurai?
> 
> 
> I was feeding my shrimps hikari alagae wafer., but ended up the amano and tetra were fighting.


 Haha, ya amano shrimp is like thief. For me, i always break the algae wafer into small pcs, spread evenly... Sometime i topup a bit of JBL micro pellet food for the shrimp too.

----------


## Dscheng

What is the proper way to feed the fish by using frozen brine shrimp? Must thaw it first by using aquarium water right? Then once defrost, must wash with tap water and use the net to scoop out?

----------


## seudzar

Seriously I just dump the whole cube into the tank. Hahaha

----------


## Dscheng

Haha, tonight going to try feed my samurai. Hopefully they will eat.

----------


## Dscheng

My samurai really love the frozen brine shrimp!

----------


## tetrakid

> Seriously I just dump the whole cube into the tank. Hahaha


I used to put the frozen ice into the tank when I froze my Tubifex. And the fish love it ice-cold.
By the way, I freeze my own Tubifex on the very day I bought them fresh. I never leave Tubifex worms overnight.
I usually freeze only red and healthy Tubifex I got straight from the shop.

----------


## seudzar

Mine already eating pellets... They prefer more than frozen brine shrimps

----------


## tetrakid

> 


Why your Guorami's tail like dat? Looks something like infection.

----------


## hann

My most stable female samurai.

----------


## Dscheng

> Why your Guorami's tail like dat? Looks something like infection.


Don't think. Ytd just got it. Still haven't get used the enviornent. They are still in my breeder box.

----------


## skytan

> My most stable female samurai.


Wow...so many paros.

Dunno how to get them red, some of the images online their samurai is very red.
.

:P just got myself a pair also today....

----------


## seudzar

Those are pencil fish

----------


## Dscheng

Haha, all kena poison by me.. Sorry ! I got myself 7 samurai !, By the way, Y618 got sell too.. But kinda expensive, Overall seaview has the best deal.
Hann's female samurai seem like reaching adulthood soon. Very nice ! The tail starting to change red colour.

----------


## seudzar

The colour only comes up when they are in breeding season

----------


## Dscheng

Just curious anyone successfully breed samurai? I know they need a very low PH water.

----------


## tetrakid

> Don't think. Ytd just got it. Still haven't get used the environment. They are still in my breeder box.


I think you snapped the photo at that moment when its fins are closed.  :Smile:

----------


## Dscheng

I got this beauty from Y618. It kinda has red eyes and the fin starting to grow red colour. The above picture is still in the fish bag. Is this male or female?

----------


## seudzar

It's hard to say but from this pattern, it's a male. Male is plain and female has the strips. Female is more pretty

----------


## skytan

Found a Cherry Red on the floor this morning.
Seems like my Samurai is looking for food . A happy problem? 

My first gouramis they are very pretty to look at, unlike the tetras that are constantly on the move, these are slow motion creatures.

----------


## seudzar

C328 selling samurai, next cheapest to seaview but they are big size and nice colour. Faster grab

----------


## seudzar

> Found a Cherry Red on the floor this morning.
> Seems like my Samurai is looking for food . A happy problem? 
> 
> My first gouramis they are very pretty to look at, unlike the tetras that are constantly on the move, these are slow motion creatures.


It could be your tetras... Hahaha. Samurai is too gentle and slow

----------


## Dscheng

Do you all know that Y618 and C328 are related one? Haha, i spoken to Y618 aunty, his brother is the boss of C328. So i guess they share the same supplier.

----------


## PKB

I saw them too. 2 bags next to the cashier counter, the best coloring I have seen so far in LFS and you are right, good size too. If I can share the price, I think it is 2 for $15.




> C328 selling samurai, next cheapest to seaview but they are big size and nice colour. Faster grab

----------


## seudzar

Those in the small Betta tank are even better

----------


## skytan

Went seaview and saw the samurais

all are pretty tiny probably half size of those selling in pairs for higher 

actually was there looking for hikari blood worms but only left mysis shrimps so going to try feed my samurai with that hopefully they dun be picky

----------


## Dscheng

Oh so seaview still got stock ar..

Actually the juveniles age samurai can be challenging. I got 5 in a packet last week. Yesterday one dead, the rest start to feed dried bloodworm and some frozen brine shrimp.

----------


## tetrakid

> Oh so seaview still got stock ar..
> 
> Actually the juveniles age samurai can be challenging. I got 5 in a packet last week. Yesterday one dead, the rest start to feed dried bloodworm and some frozen brine shrimp.


The dead one can be exchanged? No warranty?

----------


## seudzar

Actually these batch of samurai gouramis are not picky eaters, they practically eat almost everything I feed them, hai feng small pellets, sera o-nip, dried freezes blood worms, frozen brine shrimps

----------


## skytan

mine a bit picky it seems or they very shy move and move look and look end up all snatch/gobble up by the tetras.
else is the bite abit spit out bite spit out -.-

They didn't really take to the Mysis shrimps maybe it is too big?

So may I know what sort/type of the frozen food is smaller in size and where are they available?

I just know seaview have.

----------


## seudzar

Frozen daphnia

----------


## seudzar

This is my tank full of samurai gourami... And they are eating sera o-nip... Hehehe

----------


## Dscheng

I thought mine a lot of fishes. Your all more mine haha. I also keep samurai with my cherry. So far haven't see them attacking my shrimp.

----------


## skytan

> I thought mine a lot of fishes. Your all more mine haha. I also keep samurai with my cherry. So far haven't see them attacking my shrimp.


yah mine until now only found one out of tanl only so cannot pin point the blame
most of the time I see they swim close but will not even disturb the shrimps 

am a happy man...
AA left with only 2 samuraisall this evening already

----------


## Dscheng

I lose 2 of my samurai again ! Not sure what happen  :Sad: , My PH is 6.6 is it too high for them?

----------


## Anders247

6.6 pH too high? Ludicrous.....

----------


## tetrakid

> I lose 2 of my samurai again ! Not sure what happen , My PH is 6.6 is it too high for them?


You bought 5 Samurais, one died the other day, and another 2 died today. I believe it is due to chemical shock when you initially put the fish in the tank.
Did you go through the right procedure? That is important because once the tender internal organs are injured on the first day, they will die after a few days, though not immediately. This is because their injuries will slowly deteriorate. Of course the weaker ones will die sooner.

The water condition at the LFS can be vastly different from your tank's water.

----------


## seudzar

Ph 6.6 should be still okay. Is your tank clean? What is your feeding like? If you keep feeding tubifex and other frozen feed, you need to do more frequent water change. Clean water is very important for them and for all the rest of the fish. All uneaten food need to be remove to prevent them from fouling the water.

----------


## Dscheng

Ya i suppose it is clean, i do weekly WC 20-30%. What i worry is bio overloaded, i have like 50+ tetra and runny nose mixed, 100+ shrimp, 5 chocolate and 3 samurai. Canister loaded with matrix and purigen. Tank is 6 month old. Tank is always maintain at 25 degree with chiller. Hmm..

Then my shrimp is happily chewing the body..Zzzz sad.

----------


## seudzar

How big is your tank?

----------


## seudzar

To me, I suspect the live feed, if you do not process your live feed properly, they die easily

----------


## skytan

You have 50 Tetra. Are your gouramis fed properly?

Cos my 3 feet , with 10 tetra 2 harlequin , the 2 samurai (1 inch+ big) had BIG issues fighting for food, but some how they manage to guard the glass feeding cup and take a couple of worms a day.
While most of the time is the rasbora and tetra snitching under their nose and I lure the thieves away by feeding at the other end.

I remember yours is the 5 for 18 ones, they might be pretty small might stressed out easier?

----------


## Dscheng

2FT=60L tank. Ya running nose ,AFR guppy , tetra damn greedy.. Once i drop the defrost blood worm, they will eat first.. *Sigh, ya my samurai is all juvenile age.

Forget to mention i still have 5 AFR. My chocolate gourami all fed well too. I thought Samurai is a hardy fish  :Sad:

----------


## tetrakid

> Forget to mention i still have 5 AFR. My chocolate gourami all fed well too. I thought Samurai is a hardy fish


Your chocolate Guoramis are nice. Samurais look tough and hardy but are not.

----------


## seudzar

Dscheng, your tank are overcrowded.

----------


## Dscheng

Didnt know our tap water is quite alkaline.

----------


## tetrakid

> Didnt know our tap water is quite alkaline.


That was the perfect pH when I was keeping my tankful of Red Wagtail Platys.  :Smile:

----------


## seudzar

Where do you stay? Mature estate? My tap water ph is only like 6.2-6.5

----------


## Dscheng

I stay in NE, relatively new area le. I also test distilled water and the result is 6.0.
No wonder shrimp breeder use distilled water.

----------


## tetrakid

> That was the perfect pH when I was keeping my tankful of Red Wagtail Platys.


For those who are going to buy a pH test kit, you need to ensure whether you need the high range or low range tester for the type of fish you are keeping.
Previously, I wrongly bought the API "low range" set to measure my Red Wagtail Platy tank which require high pH range. 
Thus I can could only estimate the pH and make it slightly above the highest reading (deeper blue) when I increased the pH.

----------


## Dscheng

> For those who are going to buy a pH test kit, you need to ensure whether you need the high range or low range tester for the type of fish you are keeping.
> Previously, I wrongly bought the API "low range" set to measure my Red Wagtail Platy tank which require high pH range. 
> Thus I can could only estimate the pH and make it slightly above the highest reading (deeper blue) when I increased the pH.


Haha, yeah you are right. Because this API test kit max PH is 7.6, just curious that red wagtail platy need so high PH?

----------


## Dscheng

> Where do you stay? Mature estate? My tap water ph is only like 6.2-6.5


My 1.5FT tank substrate is Up-aqua shrimp soil mix with ADA soil, the PH is 6.0 even with Co2. I suppose the Up-aqua shrimp soil really buffer the PH.

----------


## tetrakid

> Haha, yeah you are right. Because this API test kit max PH is 7.6, just curious that red wagtail platy need so high PH?


Ya lor. 
The ideal pH for Platys is 7.0-8.2. And I prefer high pH fish. Last time, my tank was filled all with Red Wagtail Platys I bought from Seaview.

If too acidic, my sea shells will be eaten up until there are many holes in them, and my Horned Nerite snails will also die.  :Smile:

----------


## seudzar

So strange, I stay in punggol area

----------


## tetrakid

To minimize error in water test readings, it is important to pay attention to how we drop the test liquid into the water.
Squeezing of the bottle must be avoided. Always let the liquid flow down _slowly_ by gravity until it drops down on its own accord.
If necessary, only apply the slightest gentle pressure to just enough to assist the flow. Squeezing will make the dropped amount inaccurate.

----------


## skytan

Itchy hand bought another female cos it the only one left in the shop.

DAy 1 the old female one became Alpha female chase this new girl round and round.
Day 2 they became BFF >.< now the male got chase when she dun feel like it.

Still they not feeding too well with tubifex also put the worms in a feeding cup they see see move in move out look swim away go back and the tetra eat the worm off under their nose.

maybe will buy daphnia or brine (might be too big ?) 


Lastly may I know if those tubifex I feed fell ontop the substrate and wriggle in what happens next?
If I see I will dig it up but create a mess so don't know whether I should or should not do it

----------


## Dscheng

Dont worry your greedy tetra will finish it up, haha. Good luck with your samurai ! Mine from 10 now left 7. All still very small size but feeding well with the frozen blood worm. They like it very much.

----------


## Dscheng

> To minimize error in water test readings, it is important to pay attention to how we drop the test liquid into the water.
> Squeezing of the bottle must be avoided. Always let the liquid flow down _slowly_ by gravity until it drops down on its own accord.
> If necessary, only apply the slightest gentle pressure to just enough to assist the flow. Squeezing will make the dropped amount inaccurate.


I think you are right, instruction menu mention 3 drop of solution into the test tube which contain 5ml. Anything more, the reading is not accurate.

----------


## tetrakid

> ....Still they not feeding too well with tubifex also put the worms in a feeding cup they see see move in move out look swim away go back and the tetra eat the worm off under their nose.
> 
> Maybe will buy daphnia or brine (might be too big ?) 
> 
> Lastly may I know if those tubifex I feed fell on top the substrate and wriggle in what happens next?
> If I see I will dig it up but create a mess so don't know whether I should or should not do it


Feeding problems are common in a mixed tank. My species tank of 10 Guoramis have no problem at all with feeding.
They usually gobble up all the food I give them.

For worms that fall on the substrate, they may survive happily on the micro organisms inside there, provided oxygenation is good.
Otherwise they will just die soon and create Ammonia.

----------


## tetrakid

> I think you are right, instruction menu mention 3 drop of solution into the test tube which contain 5ml. Anything more, the reading is not accurate.


What I meant was how each drop is administered. 
The technique of dropping every drop is very important for more accuracy.
If you simply squeeze 3 drops into the water sample, it will not be an accurate reading. You need to pay attention to every single drop.

Also important is to make sure the sample water in the phial is at the correct level in line with the bottom of the meniscus.

----------


## Dscheng

> Feeding problems are common in a mixed tank. My species tank of 10 Guoramis have no problem at all with feeding.
> They usually gobble up all the food I give them.
> 
> For worms that fall on the substrate, they may survive happily on the micro organisms inside there, provided oxygenation is good.
> Otherwise they will just die soon and create Ammonia.


 So if i place the live tubifex worm into my bleeding box(Sudo satelite), it will survive? Usually the next day, it will have foul smell and i suppose it is die.

----------


## tetrakid

> So if i place the live tubifex worm into my bleeding box(Sudo satelite), it will survive? Usually the next day, it will have foul smell and i suppose it is die.


Feeding discipline is one of the most important aspects of fish-keeping.

I NEVER leave any food in a tray or breeding box, etc. That is an absolute no-no.

I feed my fish twice a day at FIXED times, ie. breakfast and dinner. 

Others may have various styles.

----------


## skytan

oh good to know the worms wont be much of a pest. 

Guess, I just have to try everything out then.

Next in line probably frozen bloodworm/daphnia/brine shrimps.

Any idea where in tiong bahru /bukit merah area sells frozen fish foods? 
Wuhu not selling them already.

----------


## Dscheng

But is it healthy to feed them one block per day? I do notice that all my fishes colour like getting brighter le. Not sure whether is it the frozen bloodworm a not.

----------


## seudzar

Why not feed them with dried food? Mine eat dried food well...

----------


## tetrakid

> But is it healthy to feed them one block per day? I do notice that all my fishes colour like getting brighter le. Not sure whether is it the frozen bloodworm a not.


There's really no fixed rule for feeding the fishes. Each person should discover his/her own favourite style, while always bearing in mind that overfeeding is bad for the tank environment.

Whether the food is effective in enhancing colour should be tried for a few months at least. In this regard, dried food pellets/granules is best because they are formulated with a variety of nutrients.

----------


## hann

> Why not feed them with dried food? Mine eat dried food well...


My batch also. I noticed most of them preferred the dried food more than frozen worm or daphnia.

----------


## skytan

> Why not feed them with dried food? Mine eat dried food well...


I feed with those mini pellets they are too slow to react and hardly able to eat also.

Maybe have to buy O nip? Don't know will they be too shy to fight with the tetras or not.
And O nip small bottle also 13++?

----------


## Dscheng

Ya.. those gourami be chocolate or samurai, they are really slow reaction haha. My running noise and tetra eat like piranha fish.

----------


## tetrakid

> Ya.. those gourami be chocolate or samurai, they are really slow reaction haha. My running noise and tetra eat like piranha fish.


Last time hor, I ever kept some round Balloon Tetras. 
Wa, they never give chance during feeding. 
They can dash from far and gobble up and fill their mouths full of pellets.
But I like, hahaha.  :Smile:

----------


## BFG

> My running noise and tetra eat like piranha fish.


Simi ish running noise?

----------


## seudzar

Rummy nose.... Lol

----------


## Dscheng

Typo error sorry !! It is Running Nose Tetra  :Smile: , Your Simi ish sound like Edmwer le :X

----------


## Dscheng

Yesterday evening, i found one of my samurai is hiding one corner and it seem very restless, after closely look. The body was found with red patches, is it been bitten mark? Or skin disease?
I separate it out and put into my breeder box, this morning it was found dead  :Sad:

----------


## seudzar

Looks like bacteria infections

----------


## Dscheng

Hmm other samurai ok le. I even take the effort to change water 20% every 3 days.

----------


## Ingen

I'm not sure about samurai, but I used to hatch and feed baby brine shrimps and once a week powder cyclopeeze to my 4 chocolate and 11 kubotai in a small 1ft cube. The chocolate survived well and up to 7-8 months till I accidentally gas them with co2...

Even with the kubotai feasting, the chocolate were very fast with the BBS, maybe cause there are so many tiny little thingy swimming all around. Perhaps can try BBS as they disperse and spread around the tank, eliminating spot crowding issue.

----------


## seudzar

Add some ketapang leaves. it should help a bit. Your pH may be of a concern..

----------


## tetrakid

> Looks like bacteria infections


Like this can be quite pek chek. Like last time when I kept Red Wagtail Platys.
Once a week, one of the beautiful ones (their black/red colour are really beaultiful) will die with no apparent reason, 
while the rest are doing fine. 

Can make one very frust, especially after all the hard effort.  :Sad:

----------


## tetrakid

> Add some ketapang leaves. it should help a bit. Your pH may be of a concern..


That's why I don't like to mix many types of fish together, since their pH requirements can be different.

----------


## seudzar

> That's why I don't like to mix many types of fish together, since their pH requirements can be different.


I keeping my pH close to neutral, so far all my fishes are okay, from samurai which need low pH to Asian rummy nose which need high pH. I believe is the cleanliness and stable water.

----------


## tetrakid

> I keeping my pH close to neutral, so far all my fishes are okay, from samurai which need low pH to Asian rummy nose which need high pH. I believe is the cleanliness and stable water.


Actually I am more worried about my snails.
Previously, when the pH has gone down low, my Horned Nerite Snails died. 
And also, my beautiful seashell became filled with many ugly big holes.  :Smile:

----------


## Dscheng

Even my PH bring down to 6.2. All my samurai dead,haha. Not sure why sia, all my chocolate gourami growing bigger. In my perspective, Samurai gourami is more sensitive than Chocolate !
But got one time i witness my neon tetra attacking my chocolate. It seem like nipping my chocolate.

----------


## Dscheng

Saw a lot of samurai and chocolate at seaview.

----------


## tetrakid

> Saw a lot of samurai and chocolate at seaview.


Any other Guoramis? I don't quite like Samurai Guoramis.

If you see any big goldfish, (but not small goldfish) please let me know.

----------


## Dscheng

Seaview behind got those normal neon dwarf gourami. For dwarf gourami, i think qian hu has the better choice.

----------


## johannes

saw Samurai gouramis (1.5-2") at C328 yesterday.
looking good.

----------


## fhan

Thanks Johanes,

I ve been looking for them,

Samurai, they are great fish, as long as keep the ph low (put ketapang), quite easy to keep.

cheers

----------


## skytan

Sad , 1 Samurai just went to CHECK IT OUTside..

>.<

----------


## Dscheng

Easy meh? I lose all 10+ samurai. Can't get them to survive for more than 1 month. PH 6.2 for my mature tank. *sob Sob..

----------


## seudzar

My samurais already more than a month. Only 4 deaths, one of them jump out of tank. The rest all doing well

----------


## Dscheng

How? Any tips? Idea water parameters? What your tank mate?
I notice my AFR keep disturbing my samurai.. and even tetra nip on samurai le. I think it stress my samurai, when come to feeding time, tetra and running nose eat damn fast, snatch all the food from samurai.

----------


## tetrakid

> How? Any tips? Idea water parameters? What your tank mate?
> I notice my AFR keep disturbing my samurai.. and even tetra nip on samurai le. I think it stress my samurai, when come to feeding time, tetra and running nose eat damn fast, snatch all the food from samurai.


Samurai Guorami got fierce name but is not fierce, hahaha...  :Smile:

----------


## seudzar

I using neutral gravel and I did not take note on my pH but I do make sure my tank water is clear all the time. Have lots of plants in my tank

----------


## skytan

> How? Any tips? Idea water parameters? What your tank mate?
> I notice my AFR keep disturbing my samurai.. and even tetra nip on samurai le. I think it stress my samurai, when come to feeding time, tetra and running nose eat damn fast, snatch all the food from samurai.


yeah , I have the same problem. 
They very shy when snatching food

----------


## hann

> yeah , I have the same problem. 
> They very shy when snatching food


They are slow and shy. Not Recommended to house them with the fast and gluttony fish in the same tank. I remove my platinum rummy nose and emperor tetra after I bought the samurai gourami. Now the samurai are always waiting for food and whenever anyone walks near to the tank they will come near to the surface thinking it is feeding time.

----------


## tetrakid

> They are slow and shy. Not Recommended to house them with the fast and gluttony fish in the same tank. I remove my platinum rummy nose and emperor tetra after I bought the samurai gourami. Now the samurai are always waiting for food and whenever anyone walks near to the tank they will come near to the surface thinking it is feeding time.


I never mix fishes in the same tank. I always stick to species tanks. 
This way, fishes will feel more comfortable and be always in 'home ground'.  :Smile:

----------


## tetrakid

> yeah , I have the same problem. 
> They very shy when snatching food


That's why they have a fierce name, to compensate for their shyness, lol.  :Smile:

----------


## skytan

> They are slow and shy. Not Recommended to house them with the fast and gluttony fish in the same tank. I remove my platinum rummy nose and emperor tetra after I bought the samurai gourami. Now the samurai are always waiting for food and whenever anyone walks near to the tank they will come near to the surface thinking it is feeding time.



T_T


dun have the issue anymore.
Cracked my brasss bubble counter one night removed it and forgot to switch off the solenoid when I connected direct.

Gased the whole tank.
1/10 tetra left 
1/5 oto
few shrimps and yamato died surprisingly 
Samurai didn't die but one chose to end her life to search for better things out of the tank.


Anyone experience jumping samurai? Frequently? This is the 2nd one that did this to me, probably I Tekkan them one day before maybe?

----------


## Dscheng

Oh mine.. You mean die of co2 poisoning? I had one similar situation , all my fish dead.. I mean all.. even the shrimp too. My co2 solenoid went bonker, it run like non stop bubble. 
By the way, i dont see my samurai jumping out, but just can't survive for long. You can put a top cover on your tank, hopefully it will prevent.

----------


## hann

Samurai do jump if they are in stressed mode. However, if the condition is okay, they do not normally jump.

----------


## seudzar

Mine jump. Recently some of my samurais died all the sudden. Not sure what happen. The only thing I know is I bought another pair from c328. The death started after I add this pair into my tank... Sad

----------


## Dscheng

> Mine jump. Recently some of my samurais died all the sudden. Not sure what happen. The only thing I know is I bought another pair from c328. The death started after I add this pair into my tank... Sad


Very sensitive fish la. I feel chocolate is not so. Mine current 3 chocolate growing big and fat. But sometime they do chase each other.

----------

